# 2nd go at bubble hash.



## Herm (Mar 30, 2011)

heres my 2nd attempt at bubble hash.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking hash!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 30, 2011)

Blond hash......yummm!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

you done good.


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd hit that.........


----------



## Herm (Mar 30, 2011)

This was done using subcools method with one minor change.  I have five gallon buckets and I didnt want a ton of ice in the bag so I used a keg tub and put the whole working bucket in an ice bath.


----------



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks Good!-)


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

My buddy uses the large 50 gallon ones and he only uses the last two bags none of the other ones he says he doesnt get hardly anything off the other ones so its a waste of his time I guess.... He just made a 3/4 pound slab last time


----------



## coloradodreamn (Apr 26, 2011)

with big bags big results are possible. i've always used 5 gallon bags but just recently got a 20 gallon 220 bag.  i also went out and got myslef some screen printing screens from a t-shirt making place.  they are made in any micron you could want.  i got a 90 and 25. cant wait to see what the future holds with these.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work sir!! how much product did you use to get a  nice return like that? and have you smoked any yet is it as potent as it looks?


----------

